# Awesome find and pleasant surprise! "Double Cut Saw" review.



## TroyO (May 21, 2011)

The DoubleCut saw is on sale at HF for $90, and with the usual 20% off Q it rings up at $72. I decided to take a risk on it based on decent reviews.

http://www.harborfreight.com/5-doublecut-saw-68316.html

It's a knockoff of an Infomercial product that was quickly picked up by Craftsman. I've never used the original(s) of the product so I have no reference for comparative quality. The "infomercial" and some Youtube vids show it cutting some steel angle and smaller stuff but never really holds a shot long enough to see what it might do on "A real hunk" of ferrous metal.

Ummmm.... WOW! It really works! I was sectioning up 1/4" mild steel like it was nothing. I hacked a 1 5/8" thick aluminum round section off a bar in seconds... no problem!

I haven't been abusing it long enough to get a feel for it's durability but it shows no sign of being "too cheap".

No kickback, very controllable cutting action. Maybe I just haven't got the skill to really weild it yet, but I would consider it a "rough cutout tool" and leave a little off the side for cleanup later. Ohhh and for gosh sakes wear safety glasses becuase the chips fly out hot and heavy, LOL! I haven't tried it yet, but I do want to try and cut off a hunk of 4"x1" mild steel "block" and see how it handles it.... it may take a little longer but I bet it works fine.

One hell of a tool, and I'm pretty sure any metal worker will find it a handy addition for roughing out stock. Ohh, it does work on wood too... ;-) It sure beats the hell out of using my Sawzall, LOL.


----------



## maverick (May 21, 2011)

I've seen these saws advertised and have been waiting for someone to report on them. Based on your expeiance Troy, 
I'll be adding one of these to the shopping list.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## AR1911 (May 24, 2011)

OK, you made me look.
Now I gotta go buy one. sigh


----------



## kcmillin (May 24, 2011)

Troy, congrats on the purchase. It is a great saw, if you have a use for it. I purchased mine as a means of cutting certain siding products for work, I quickly realized, as did you, that it is hardly a finish cut, and when cutting metal those little lubrication sticks that come with it are a must. The blades are expensive, about half the price of the saw, so be good to them. I purchased the Craftsman model and found it to be of good quality, but it lacks a baseplate like a skill saw has. That would make it much more useful, and straight cuts would then be more achievable.

I have since traded this saw for a set of 1-6" american made micrometers. Its not that the saw was not good, I just did not use it that often. It is an affordable alternative to a band saw though. 

Kel


----------

